# Vape King E-liquid Final Range 2014



## Gizmo (21/5/14)

We have been hard at work at vape king finalizing the final range.

This will be the final range. We will offer 0-24mg ( expect the nicotine strengths around July )
* 
There are a total of 35 Flavors.*

 
VK Royalty Range ( 30ml Bottles )
VK Jester ( Secret ingredient, Toffee and Condensed Milk )
VK Regents Sauce ( Rum & Raisin, Hazelnut and Custard )
VK Kings Cream II ( Chocolate, Custard, Condensed milk and Butterscotch and hint of peach )
VK Squire ( Almond / Coconut / Mint )
VK Kings Pipe ( Strong tobacco mixed with cigar after-tones )
VK Peasants Sauce ( Mix of custard, caramel and a hint of coffee )

VK Standard Range
VK Raspberry Rush
Vk Watermelon
VK Vanilla BBM ( Vanilla, Butterscotch, Buttermilk and Mint )
Vk Orange
VK Lemonade
VK Grape Soda
VK Cherry Menthol
VK Chocolate Mint
VK Peach
VK Wacky Wicks
VK Vanilla Cream
Vk Smooth Tab
VK Pina Colada
VK Menthol
VK Gummi Berry
VK Cotton Candy
VK Coffee
VK Cheesecake
VK Cola
VK Mixed Berries
VK Amarula
VK Grape
VK Traditional Tab
VK Vk4
Vk VK5 ( Extra Tobacoo )
VK Amaretto
VK Cherry Apple
VK Cherry
VK Banana
VK Mango
VK Chocolate
VK Kings Energy
VK Kiwi
VK Irish Cream
VK Strawberries & Cream
VK Waffle
VK Peanut Butter
VK Applie Pie
VK Cherry Menthol
VK Mocha
VK Rum & Raisin
VK Pecan Pie
VK Choc Coconut

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## Die Kriek (21/5/14)

Ooh goody! ??????


----------



## Riaz (21/5/14)

lovely list if juices guys!!!

well done


----------



## annemarievdh (21/5/14)

This is exiting stuff!! Thank you guys


----------



## Silver (21/5/14)

Looks great - well done


----------



## ET (21/5/14)

Jester sounds really nice, hopefully the secret ingredient isn't nutty or fruity


----------



## Sir Vape (21/5/14)

Mmmm sounds good


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/5/14)

Sounds interesting. I see good tasting vapes in the future


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/14)

Some really yummy sounding ones in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan (22/5/14)

Where is the Royalty Range on the Website? Am I missing Something?


----------



## Gizmo (22/5/14)

They will be out later around next month. Just giving you guys the roadmap on what to expect for 2014


----------



## JB1987 (22/5/14)

That's awesome guys! Can't wait


----------



## Mklops (22/5/14)

Sound great Gizmo! Cant wait


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/14)

hey, we need some traditional South African flavours guys, I'm thinking Babotie!


----------



## Die Kriek (22/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> hey, we need some traditional South African flavours guys, I'm thinking Babotie!


Whole list of SA flavours we want here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

WE're working on that too  watch this space

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Whole list of SA flavours we want here



Awesome! 

Woke up this morning craving something savory, the cheesecake is just too sweet so early in the morning. Could really do with a nice strong espresso


----------



## Shaun (22/5/14)

Cant wait to try out this range in its entirety!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyker (22/5/14)

Gonna be awesome!


----------



## JB1987 (22/5/14)

I believe I found one of my new top flavours... VK Chocolate! This is the first chocolate flavour that I really enjoy, more of a bitter dark cocoa flavour than a sweet chocolate which is fantastic. Reminds me of a chocolate sauce you would get with ice cream at a restaurant, just not that sweet. First flavour to replace the VK4 in the Kayfun after nearly 2 months  Keep it up guys, can't wait for the new range!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/14)

JB1987 said:


> I believe I found one of my new top flavours... VK Chocolate! This is the first chocolate flavour that I really enjoy, more of a bitter dark cocoa flavour than a sweet chocolate which is fantastic. Reminds me of a chocolate sauce you would get with ice cream at a restaurant, just not that sweet. First flavour to replace the VK4 in the Kayfun after nearly 2 months  Keep it up guys, can't wait for the new range!



Oh wow that sounds good, must try this one. Can anyone tell me what the coffee is like?


----------



## Darth_V@PER (22/5/14)

JB1987 said:


> I believe I found one of my new top flavours... VK Chocolate! This is the first chocolate flavour that I really enjoy, more of a bitter dark cocoa flavour than a sweet chocolate which is fantastic. Reminds me of a chocolate sauce you would get with ice cream at a restaurant, just not that sweet. First flavour to replace the VK4 in the Kayfun after nearly 2 months  Keep it up guys, can't wait for the new range!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Going to get me some of that  Have you tried the VK Kings cream yet?


----------



## JB1987 (22/5/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Going to get me some of that  Have you tried the VK Kings cream yet?



I've tasted Kings Cream twice, but I'm still on the fence with that one. I think I like it but it confuses me a bit, I'm not a fan of peach flavours so the hint of peach might be what's putting me off. I'll give it a try again next week though 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth_V@PER (22/5/14)

JB1987 said:


> I've tasted Kings Cream twice, but I'm still on the fence with that one. I think I like it but it confuses me a bit, I'm not a fan of peach flavours so the hint of peach might be what's putting me off. I'll give it a try again next week though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I suppose its dependant on the tank and how full the tank is... Sometimes I also get a more peachy flavour but when I refill the tank its more chocolaty...


----------



## Silver (23/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Woke up this morning craving something savory, the cheesecake is just too sweet so early in the morning. Could really do with a nice strong espresso



Try VM Coffee @BumbleBee 
@johan and I like it
Just a strong coffee and tastes natural. Not milky. Roasted taste. 
Its a very dark juice so it gunks up the coils a lot. 
@Oupa has made the best plain roasted coffee that ive tasted so far

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/5/14)

Silver said:


> Try VM Coffee @BumbleBee
> @johan and I like it
> Just a strong coffee and tastes natural. Not milky. Roasted taste.
> Its a very dark juice so it gunks up the coils a lot.
> @Oupa has made the best plain roasted coffee that ive tasted so far



Thanks @Silver , will definitely try some with my next order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (23/5/14)

So I used to enjoy drinking Amaretto quite a but back in the day. How is Vk's Amaretto? Is it the same?


----------



## Frenzy (23/5/14)

Really looking good guys  looking forward to trying some of the new ones we haven't tasted


----------



## Frenzy (23/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> So I used to enjoy drinking Amaretto quite a but back in the day. How is Vk's Amaretto? Is it the same?


 Amaretto is one of the favourites for most people. It is really good!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (23/5/14)

Frenzy said:


> Amaretto is one of the favourites for most people. It is really good!!




Cool. I'll see if they have stock and pick one up from them.


----------



## Silver (26/5/14)

Am waiting for them to restock Amaretto - I also want to try that. 
Apparently they are waiting for the flavour concentrate...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/14)

Busy tasting a new flavour we're working on for the Royalty range - not one of the ones listed. This could be a winner  Needs a bit of steeping time and if we're happy we will let you know what it is

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/7/14)

When will the other VK Royalty Range be available?
I want all of them...they sound so good


----------



## Mklops (9/7/14)

Just wanted to say that I'm loving your guys new raspberry rush! Freaking awesome! Bought the watermelon too and I'm sure it'll be just as good! Thanks guys great job!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/7/14)

Mklops said:


> Just wanted to say that I'm loving your guys new raspberry rush! Freaking awesome! Bought the watermelon too and I'm sure it'll be just as good! Thanks guys great job!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (10/7/14)

The Regent's Sauce sounds fantastic! Finally a custard flavour in South Africa, mmmm

Watching all those reviews from Todd on YouTube has me salivating for a good custard flavour every now and again


----------

